# Most of you have already figured out this stuff.....



## Wood Butcher (Jan 13, 2013)

...but I haven't and this site has been more than helpful.
Tabletop Studio - Everything you want to know about product photography
There is a ton of free info here and it is explained in terms even I can understand.  I also had a member of the photo club at our church come by and ended up spending 3 plus hours helping me with the photoing of pens.  Just thought someone other than I may be struggling.
WB


----------



## flyitfast (Jan 13, 2013)

I haven't figured it out yet.  I haven't post pictures yet because......
The website you posted really opened my eyes. Thanks for posting.
gordon


----------



## plantman (Jan 13, 2013)

Welcome to the world of wonders, as in, I wonder how this is done and how do they do that??? That is a very interesting site you posted !! I saved it, and will go back to it later. Thank you for posting it. Don't be afaid to ask any questions, as someone always has an answer they will share. Good Luck with your photos, and send us some soon. Jim S
:bananen_smilies104:


----------



## Wayne (Jan 13, 2013)

Excellent Link, That needs to be in the Library as a link.


----------



## 76winger (Jan 14, 2013)

Tons of info on that one Bill! I'll have to circle around and spend some time on it myself one of these days.


----------

